# Ibo world seven springs



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

not to mention I spent 1. thousand dollars between lodging and venders all to be scored for 39 out of 40 targets and some in a downpoor. the ibo didn't have a clue how to run this shoot


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

sniperslayer said:


> not to mention I spent 1. thousand dollars between lodging and venders all to be scored for 39 out of 40 targets and some in a downpoor. the ibo didn't have a clue how to run this shoot


Not to mention that someone probably got a big kick back too boot.......

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

Not the IBO's fault the target was moved it is the fault of the guy that thought it was funny! Not sure how he did it without anyone seeing it and if someone did see it and didn't say anything then shame on them as well!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

have you shot 21 ibo worlds ? i didnt think so , if you shot and hit a 10 only for it to be counted a zero then you could reply. but the group in front of ours had a shooter that won that class and he shot it too. and he won over 1200 dollars. at the world last year. so you shouldnt punish everyone. just score and move on.


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

sniperslayer said:


> not to mention I spent 1. thousand dollars between lodging and venders all to be scored for 39 out of 40 targets and some in a downpoor. the ibo didn't have a clue how to run this shoot


Do you really think the IBO could control the weather and the fact that some anal orafice moved a target? I guess when you are looking to blame someone thios is as good as any. But remember the next time it rains on a picnic you are holding, please remember to blame yourself cause you must not know how to throw a picnic.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

Are you asking if I shot 21 world's? The answer is no but I did just take 4th place in MBO at seven springs so I was there! I am not sure why it matters how many times you been there to reply to a post?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

The weather wasnt the ibo's fault. The conditions when people were finishing up their first 20 were very good. As far as the dropping the target from a range i thought was a bad decision. This was a SOY event and there should have tbeen 40 scorable targets. Maybe a better decision should have been giving everybody an 11 or 10. I dont know how badly the target was moved but if there isnt at least a ten visible i would have got a range official.
As far as the joker that moved it, i hope they find him. A world championship is no place for jacking around like that


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

Nobody is blaming the IBO for the weather nor the moving of a target. However, their handling of those situation was bungled at best, and not very thorough at worst. And it isn't as if this issue hasn't arisen before. 2003 Worlds at Snowshoe had weather issues that again were handled poorly. At the 2007 Worlds in Anderson, a local guy chucked a target into the river because it was too close to his wife' grave, and the IBO mishandled that situation.

When things go as planned, the IBO does a wonderful job of putting on a world class shoot. When things go awry you can't find an organization that mishandles things any worse. I give them credit when credit is due, I criticize when criticism is due. This past week they deserved both at various times.


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

I second that lonewolfarcher. if i had placed in the top 5. Im. sure i wouldnt. have been one that would have shot any targets in the rain or had 10 subtracted from my score. also peteach i have taken 2 nd twice at the worlds so peace out


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

a guy that won his class last year was 20th because of the rain and minus his score on that target. i guess you have to be lucky not just good to win thankyou ibo


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

sniperslayer said:


> a guy that won his class last year was 20th because of the rain and minus his score on that target. i guess you have to be lucky not just good to win thankyou ibo


So what, in the future all IBO World Championships must be shot indoors with no rain/wind? But then I bet you would cry about the lighting, or maybe because you had to wake up at 7:00 am and you shoot better after sleeping till 9:00 am. Quit crying. Want to make the IBO better, volunteer, run for a position on the board. Dont just sit behind a keyboard and whine and cry.


----------



## pa814 (Aug 14, 2012)

I am not so sure that target was moved during the shoot. Hubby was first shooter. Had to stand with one foot touching stake and lean away to get clear view of the scoring rings. It was possible to shoot but very challenging. So -- the correct thing to do, because hind site is always 20-20, would have been to call for a range official and have it checked. ALL groups shot that target the first day without complaint. SO is the IBO entirely to blame or should ALL shooters on that course share in the blame for not calling a range official.


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

we. do have an indoor world for your info and for the 7 am shoot time that would have been great. because the storm hit at approx 12:30. .. some groups left the range. by 1 while others were still shooting at 2:30 that was the problem no horn. were sounded. and i havent cried for 20 yrs but now ive earned that and apparently you havent. peace out


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

PA814 has the rule correct. If there was an issue with the target an official should have been called. None was and the target was shot by everyone through that course I believe. As it was explained to me the tree was within the 8 ring, but you had to lean to have the whole of the 10 and most of the scoring ring of the 8 open. That to me sound like a target setting error and thus the responcibility of the hosting "Club". Hunter class ranges are not the longest out there, so some times difficult foot setting is in place to aid in the difficultly of the shot... with that said... The score for all should have stood as everyone shot it that way unless the complaints for this target made the hosts move it mid tournament. If that was the case the target is sctatched from the scores as then there is a different playing field from one group to the next.


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

yea well after being on the course for 3 1/2 hrs who is going to get an official that is a mile away down the mountain ,s you would be there another hr. or so believe me , the group in front of me included last years champion and they shot it. i scored a10 just shoot it and shut up one complainer ruined it for everyone including the shooter of the year for that i feel sorry wish ibo could have handled it better


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

Personally that is why I love 3D you never know what to expect or what is around the corner. Its all about maintaining your composure and dealing with ALL circumstances thrown at you whether it is footing, wind, lighting etc. If I wanted absolute perfect conditions for every shot I would stick to indoor vegas rounds. The person that handles every situation the best deserves to be congratulated and they earned the title of world champ! They don't deserve to have people say you only won cuz a target was moved or because of a thunderstorm! They won cuz they out shot everyone else! Congrats to all 2012 world champs you earned it! Just my opinion!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## indy242003 (Jun 9, 2004)

sniperslayer said:


> we. do have an indoor world for your info and for the 7 am shoot time that would have been great. because the storm hit at approx 12:30. .. some groups left the range. by 1 while others were still shooting at 2:30 that was the problem no horn. were sounded. and i havent cried for 20 yrs but now ive earned that and apparently you havent. peace out


I am just amazed that you are still using the phrase "Peace Out". Are you the fresh prince of bel air? "In west Philidelphia, born and raised, on the playground is where I spent most of my days........................." :wink: haha.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I was highly disappointed in that but what can I do about it? Yes target B17 was a challenging shot, the back half of the 8 ring was hidden but still able to see the 10 ring. I shot a 10 on that target and was pissed that it didn't count because of someone being a dumbass and moving it.....THANKS for that!


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

as for shooting in the bad weather, I am sure if you would of walked off the coarse and told whichever IBO rep that was on hand that you didn't feel safe shooting, nothing would of been said. I think IBO does the best they can with weather conditions. I did hear a siren on range L. We sat under the umbrellas(about 10 min.) until a seven springs rep came out and told us the ranges have been shut down. He escorted all the shooters on the coarse back to a LOG cabin for shelter. He keep us updated as to what the weather was going to do and to what IBO was thinking. 

As I said on another post, You go purchase 2500 acres of ground and then you try to organize and run a shoot like this. I give credit to seven springs for taking on this task. Trial and error is the best teacher.


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

The only thing I didn't like about seven springs was the food. and the hotel rooms weren't worth the money.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

At times it seems ski slopes aren't a great venue for 3D tournaments. Like when inclement weather rolls in suddenly.

I didn't go this year but I have enjoyed riding the lifts in the past. But having archers scattered all over the mountains is about the worst environment for organization, communication and dealing with emergencies. If we were all on the ski slope area it would be fine because that's how the places are designed to handle people. Ski resorts are NOT designed to have folks scattered across wooded mountains on hidden bush whacked trails.


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

hey indy havent you seen napolean dynamite ? kipp always said " peaceout"


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

I am wondering how one target had so much of an effect on SOY. What were the final results and what did the archers involved shoot for score on that one target?


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

if you really want to know call the ibo office and they will be happy to tell you. ..ad they have me


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

jre4192 said:


> So what, in the future all IBO World Championships must be shot indoors with no rain/wind? But then I bet you would cry about the lighting, or maybe because you had to wake up at 7:00 am and you shoot better after sleeping till 9:00 am. Quit crying. Want to make the IBO better, volunteer, run for a position on the board. Dont just sit behind a keyboard and whine and cry.


Man I wish there was a like button on AT


----------



## Droptine Archer (Jul 31, 2012)

Why are so many people complaining on this website rather than contactin IBO dirctly? They have a phone number for a reason. Please stop crying about something and doing nothing. If you care, take it up with IBO. If there are enough people that feel the same, something can be done for future.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

here is my delema
I shot in the rain and took a 5 just like so many othe guys. The ibo could have blasted a horn but they did not. oh well. I will take my lumps.

There was a bad target on 17 with a tree slightly blocking the right side of the 8. The range official was there when I shot the target and I aimed left to avoid the tree. The target had Not been flipped as no shots were visable on the reverse side. I aimed left and hit left for an 8. Oh well...I will take my lumps.

What has me steamed is the IBO gave us all a Zero.
,and when they posted Shooter of the Year I came 2ND by 5 points because the IBO shorted me one full target. When I inquired as to what options there were for me to change the outcome I was told I should have shot more events.
I wish I had the IBO official on record with his quote from the day before "an arrow shot is an arrow shot!"

Sorry guys, but I shot all 40 and damn well EARNED every point for shooter of the year! it took my 17 hours of strait driving and 17 hours home just to shoot Alabama and the Only reason was to qualify for shooter of the year. And its hard to argue your point with IBO officials when there are no rules in place to account for this And you are on the range in the middle of the final shoot off. Basically I was just brushed aside. IMO

The bottom line is, in my opinion, a make up target or at least a Score should have been granted to all archers on B range #17. The rest of the issues I agree the ibo had limited control over.

am I pissed? Bloody well right I am. I put a lot of effort, time and money into shooting and into the IBO, I cant afford the time and cost to drive Fla just in case the ibo makes up the rules as they go along.

Sorry if I am ranting. If I am wrong, out of line or missing something I am sorry but I honestly feel I earned every point for shooter of the year.

Dave


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

So if this moved target was scored would the original OP have won the tournament??? If not this is really pointless


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry you finished second but everybody that shot that target received a zero. Did you and the other shooter both use your Worlds score for SOY? If you did then only shooting 39 targets makes it the same for both of you.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

nope, he dropped the worlds and went with one of the Southern events. I only shot the required 5 so I could not drop one.

and I get the whole point of shooting all the events but the point is each event is supposed to be equally weighted. I cant shoot more events just because the ibo changes gears mid stream.

By my calculation if the "other guy" who by the way is a solid guy, and a good shot, took an 11 on the zero and I took what I shot I still come out up 3 points.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

I see what you're upset about and I have to say you do make a valid point. It's too bad the IBO won't count that target for you so you would have 200 targets for score ( 5 shoots ) instead of 199.


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

XTRMN8R said:


> here is my delema
> I shot in the rain and took a 5 just like so many othe guys. The ibo could have blasted a horn but they did not. oh well. I will take my lumps.
> 
> There was a bad target on 17 with a tree slightly blocking the right side of the 8. The range official was there when I shot the target and I aimed left to avoid the tree. The target had Not been flipped as no shots were visable on the reverse side. I aimed left and hit left for an 8. Oh well...I will take my lumps.
> ...


I feel for you Dave. I know if I had been in your shoes I would've been just as pissed. It was good shooting with you Sunday and Great shooting this year.
Grip


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

XTRMN8R said:


> here is my delema
> I shot in the rain and took a 5 just like so many othe guys. The ibo could have blasted a horn but they did not. oh well. I will take my lumps.
> 
> There was a bad target on 17 with a tree slightly blocking the right side of the 8. The range official was there when I shot the target and I aimed left to avoid the tree. The target had Not been flipped as no shots were visable on the reverse side. I aimed left and hit left for an 8. Oh well...I will take my lumps.
> ...


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

doesn't. matter it affected him being soy. not you. and everybody i kknew had shot all legs of the Nat triple crown this year shot that target and one dummy has to ruin this guys day


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Why dosen't the IBO take into account the SOY and make the offical scoring 99 targets instead of the required 100 for the class's that were affected that would be the most likely way to make it fair!!!!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

The IBO executive(s) responsible for this MBR Shooter of the year decision need to be held accountable for a very poor decision. What this does is drive people away from the sport and the IBO. Dave is a fine 

young man with a family who decided this year to take a run at SOY. That involved driving from Canada to Alabama to get in a southern leg. Sacrifices to family were made chasing this dream. To have it all 

taken away by a group of IBO directors arbitrary decision is way over the top. It is wrong headed decisions like this that are driving people away from the sport. Dave is very well respected as a person and a 

shooter by his peers and several of them were really upset by the IBO's decision in this matter.


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't understand why every IBO World Shoot has to be held at a Ski resort there are other areas that are alot flatter and safer than the side of a mountain to have a shoot. There has to be areas for shoot that provide more activities for families than just ski resorts. How about areas with water parks or zoo's close by to visit after your shoot time?


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

markb317 said:


> I don't understand why every IBO World Shoot has to be held at a Ski resort there are other areas that are alot flatter and safer than the side of a mountain to have a shoot. There has to be areas for shoot that provide more activities for families than just ski resorts. How about areas with water parks or zoo's close by to visit after your shoot time?


First off, ski resorts are one of the few places setup for large numbers of people that have enough land to setup the number of targets that are used at the IBO Worlds.

Second, the Worlds are supposed to be the hardest shoot of the year and shooting 40 (hopefully 50) targets in steep terrain while having to walk through it is definately a challenge.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks for the words of support guys.

I think in the bigger scheme the ibo has done well in providing us all with a good series and some pretty good courses. I also think that the ibo staff are for the most part doing their best and I do appreciate the time they dedicate to our sport.
In this case there was some refinement needed to say the least.


----------



## RCB (Apr 6, 2007)

I also shot B17, shot a 11. The LEFTHANDED guy who shot with me hit the tree. I said after I shot that that was a bad set and I shot it early Thursday. I don't think that the target was moved and voiced this to the officals when they told me they was taking the score but it didn't do any good. The problem as I see it is you have look from the stake from everyones view when setting the target. i don't think this was done on this target. That being said if this is the only target that was bad then they done a pretty good job. I think the outcome should have been different because of the SOY. Live and learn.


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

Supermag1 said:


> First off, ski resorts are one of the few places setup for large numbers of people that have enough land to setup the number of targets that are used at the IBO Worlds.
> 
> Second, the Worlds are supposed to be the hardest shoot of the year and shooting 40 (hopefully 50) targets in steep terrain while having to walk through it is definately a challenge.


So is the World shoot only for the younger shooters that don't have bad knees or hips? There's alot of older people who are very good shooter's that can't handle walking on the steep mountain sides.


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

the senior classes were on more level ground. The only problem was the mile and a quarter plus walk back to scoring tent after last target.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

few of my buddies in ahc fell on range l when they went back out on fri, 2 had hip quivers on one had 1 arrow went in under the 4th rib and the other 3 arrows went up into his shoulder and broke off, doug looked like a bear swiped him, jason slipped on a rock and fell on his bow and cracked 2 ribs. i love shooting the slopes but when the weather hits not a good place to be.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

jjgsp said:


> the senior classes were on more level ground. The only problem was the mile and a quarter plus walk back to scoring tent after last target.


 I hear you, the courses we shot were really good. Challenging and tough. That walk back to the scorers tent in the midst of a torrential downpour with thunder and lightning was a very long walk. Couldn't have been wetter had I jumped in to the lake.


----------



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

milkman38 said:


> few of my buddies in ahc fell on range l when they went back out on fri, 2 had hip quivers on one had 1 arrow went in under the 4th rib and the other 3 arrows went up into his shoulder and broke off, doug looked like a bear swiped him, jason slipped on a rock and fell on his bow and cracked 2 ribs. i love shooting the slopes but when the weather hits not a good place to be.


That bear did get a hold of me lol, but I fell lucky compared to some of the injuries I heard about. I am healing just fine


----------

